# Too many Strawberries!



## jkath (Jul 25, 2008)

I need to make something with the strawberries I have - normally we go through two 7lb.boxes per week, but we've been out of the house so much this week, I have about 10 pounds left. 
They're looking like they need to be baked or cooked, since they've only got about a day or two before they go bad. 

I need ideas! Thank you so much


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 25, 2008)

Jam?


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2008)

Unless you'll be here, making it with me.......
(I've never made true jam, only the freezer kind)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 25, 2008)

I never made it either.....regular or freezer kind.

How about some sort of tart?   Or get a couple bottles of champagne and some chocolate syrup.


----------



## miniman (Jul 25, 2008)

Strawberry squash? Heat the strawberries in a double boiler or something else without direct heat. Pass through a jelly bag and add sugar (it's about a pound of sugar per pound of fruit) - I can look it up if you want. Or you could just make jelly. 

You could also freeze them. They won't be any good for decorating or just eating but can be used for cooking - we freeze our home ones till we have enough for jam. But you could also use them for strawberry sauce, ice cream, jelly, cakes, brownies etc.


----------



## miniman (Jul 25, 2008)

You could also do s strawberry equivelent of a rumtoft.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 25, 2008)

> You could also freeze them.


I wouldn't do that... I don't know anyone who has ever been happy with them afterwards.  They will be waterlogged and mushy.  

They will keep a few extra days in the fridge if you slice and sugar them, then you can make some biscuits and have shortcake.....


----------



## Mama (Jul 25, 2008)

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2008)

frozen one work very well for smoothies. fine for toppings on cake ice cream. make a super rhubarb and strawberry pie. 

actually use for anything that doesn't require them. for decoration

do you have room for freezer jam? a good way to use a lot. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 25, 2008)

strawberry pancakes with whipped cream


strawberry bread ... link below


http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Florida-Strawberry-Bread/Detail.aspx


----------



## Dina (Jul 25, 2008)

babetoo said:


> frozen one work very well for smoothies. fine for toppings on cake ice cream. make a super rhubarb and strawberry pie.
> 
> actually use for anything that doesn't require them. for decoration
> 
> ...


I was just going to say that.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 25, 2008)

Buy a couple of boxes of Shur Jell, or Ball Fruit Jell. Follow the directions in the box for strawberries...It is very, very easy!! 

Next Saturday bake a pan of biscuits, I'll be there about 7:30...I'll bring the coffee!


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2008)

Mush em up in the bathtub and take a strawberry bath. If you need some liquid just add a little champagne.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2008)

jkath,
DH loves strawberry coulis..It is wonderful over panna cotta, pound cake or vanilla ice cream...And it is super easy to do, just sounds fussy.

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2008)

GB said:


> Mush em up in the bathtub and take a strawberry bath. If you need some liquid just add a little champagne.



That's why I only have 10 pounds left....the other 20 went into my bath


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Buy a couple of boxes of Shur Jell, or Ball Fruit Jell. Follow the directions in the box for strawberries...It is very, very easy!!
> 
> Next Saturday bake a pan of biscuits, I'll be there about 7:30...I'll bring the coffee!



You know what, I really should just do that for the berries - 
and I'll see you next week


----------



## merstar (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi jkath,
This is a delicious coffee cake:
Strawberry Coffee Cake Recipe | Recipezaar
I also have several other great strawberry recipes, such as: Strawberry Charlotte Russe (it's made with sponge-cake type ladyfingers), Strawberry Bread (quick bread), and Fresh Fruit Sundae Snack (with fresh strawberry sauce). If you're interested in any of these, I'll PM them to you.


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2008)

oh please, please do, merstar!!

PS - every time I see you here, I'm so glad that you told me about this website!


----------



## merstar (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey jkath, 
I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Lynan (Jul 26, 2008)

Make strawberry sorbet the cheats way!! 

Puree 250 gms hulled strawberries in food processor, add 80 gms confectioners sugar and juice of 1/2 lemon. Turn processor on again for 20 seconds.
Pour into icecube trays and freeze.
To serve, place frozen cubes into processor with metal blade and use pulse to break up cubes then run continuously until smooth.
Serve immediately and decorate with whole strawberries with calyx intact that have been moistened with lemon juice and dipped into caster ( superfine) sugar.

For raspberry sorbet proceed as above but push liquid through a sieve if you want to remove pips.


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 26, 2008)

Jam, it's so easy if you have a BWB canner. And you will appreciate the jam come wintertime!


----------



## jkath (Jul 26, 2008)

hmmmmmmm, I don't have a canner....but then again, we don't have winter either! (wish we did!!!)

PS - thanks for the pm merstar!
Lynan - your ideas got my mind working - I have an ice cream maker that's so easy to use - hadn't even thought of making sorbet!
PS - I adore that cat.

miniman - What's a rumtoft?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2008)

jkath said:


> hmmmmmmm, I don't have a canner....but then again, we don't have winter either! (wish we did!!!)
> 
> PS - thanks for the pm merstar!
> Lynan - your ideas got my mind working - I have an ice cream maker that's so easy to use - hadn't even thought of making sorbet!
> ...



I think he meant rumtopf.


----------



## gadzooks (Jul 28, 2008)

Invite the neighbors over...for...daquiris!


----------



## miniman (Jul 29, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I think he meant rumtopf.


 

Thanks GG, thats just what I was thinking.


----------

